# Jabulile (Springer Spaniel)



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Jabulile is a bit subdued today. She had to go to the vets yesterday for teeth cleaning and of course didn't want stay 

She was glad to come home. Nurse recommended sips of water and if ok a light supper! Well she wasn't interested in just sips of water! Food was on her mind, we eventually gave in and she had her supper, no ill effects and she was happy 

Had to have a check up today but would she go into the consulting room! No way! So the vet came out to her! All OK so no more visits to the vet, thank goodness says Jabulile  
She is now looking forward to her foreign travels.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*doggy*

Hi Rita

Oscar was at the vets three weeks ago.

£101.50 all told - included the following.

Sedative whilst I stayed with him
Then anaestetic
teeth cleaned
ears cleaned

and a follow up a few days later

Last Thursday, I went to the dentist for a check up and polish - £15.50!

It's good to see where my hard earned lolly goes.

Not to mention £49.99 2 x rabies vaccines

£60.00 blood test re rabies

Annual vaccnines

But alas he is worth his weight in gold. I cant wait to introduce him to my chums at Lake Garda later in the year

Rapide561


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rapide 561,

She's definitely worth it............but like you the difference in price between her dental treatment and mine is............!

Ours was £135 as they suggested a blood test to make sure she was fit for anaesthetic. 

She's perked up since coming back from the check up..........seems to know its all over now, back to being wicked!!! Just how we like her


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi Rita

I am glad it is not just my dog who wears sunglasses!

Here is Oscar in the sun with dad.

Rapide561


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*dogs*

Hi again Rita

Jennifer was a bit jealous about her boyfriend Oscar having his pic on the MHF site

So here is Jennifer too!

Rapide561


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

zulurita said:


> Jabulile is a bit subdued today. She had to go to the vets yesterday for teeth cleaning and of course didn't want stay
> 
> She was glad to come home. Nurse recommended sips of water and if ok a light supper! Well she wasn't interested in just sips of water! Food was on her mind, we eventually gave in and she had her supper, no ill effects and she was happy
> 
> ...


If Jabulile flossed properly she wouldn't have to go through this trauma. Lovely dog.


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

We have never had our dogs teeth cleaned one old school vet said ligtly roasted beef rib bones let them chew on those for a while keeps thier teeth and gums in perfect order :roll:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Seems like its teeth cleaning time, my dog emmi a yorkshire terrier, went to have hers done (yorkies are known for not brilliant teeth) but because she has an irregular irregularity in her heart beats, had to have an ecg,,, this was quite shocking, but after it was sent off to a specialist, it was decided she could have the general, a week later, which she did, i also had two xrays done, for future ref, and she is now all nice and bright, and very beautiful, i love her to bits, and she returns it 100% they really are Gods blessings! Really pleased all the others are ok too!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs teeth*

Hi

Yes it is quite possible to clean dogs teeth with a selection of chews or even old fashioned tooth paste.

Similarly I clean my own teeth but they still have a professional polish no and again.

Oscar will let dad clean his teeth but it is a rather long, wet and complicated process that runs on bribery, blackmail and doggy treats!

Rapide561


----------



## 96663 (Nov 8, 2005)

zulurita said:


> Jabulile is a bit subdued today. She had to go to the vets yesterday for teeth cleaning and of course didn't want stay
> 
> She was glad to come home. Nurse recommended sips of water and if ok a light supper! Well she wasn't interested in just sips of water! Food was on her mind, we eventually gave in and she had her supper, no ill effects and she was happy
> 
> ...


Sawbona, mama(?)! I agree that Jabulile looks quite un-Jabulile (unhappy?) after the dentist but at least her teeth are clean. Actually, looking at the photo, I'm glad she's not a male because there is a striking resemblance in those glasses to Gatsha Buthelezi. Just think what trouble you'd be in if 'she''d been a 'he' and you'd named the dog after his lordship (like some guy up in Mkuze did a few years ago) and took her back to SA on your travels!

Hamba Gahle


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Oscar and Jennifer are beautiful and I don't blame Jennifer for not wanting to be left out of things  

No pusser Jabulile doesn't floss! But she does have dental chews and other bones that are supposed to be good for the teeth. I guess at nearly 9 yrs its not tooooo bad to need her teeth cleaning for the first time.

Thanks barrosa for the tip on lightly roasted beef rib bones, do you buy them as a special order from the butchers? (can't remember the last time I bought any beef!)

Raine, happy that your yorkie is ok........luv them too


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rita get them for free from our local butchers when we buy our own meat (far superior to supermarket pre pack c**p) :lol: plus can you see the mony grabbing so called super stores giving anything away :twisted:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

thanks barrosa for that.

Sawbona skollie  

I had wanted Jabulani but as she was a girl!...........

All past dogs (3) have had Zulu names.........all departed now though  , the vet used to send a vaccination reminder addressed to the Zulu girls  

We've used names without the click sound as its difficult for friends and family to say the names as it is! We like to be reminded of our time in South Africa and spent some time in Chief Buthelezi's area working with the Zulu people at Elandskop Clinic and also with the Tswana people in what was then Bophutatswana, at Morokweng. I don't think Jabulile would relish the long journey to SA.
I well remember one day at Morokweng we decided to have a BBQ and a local dog came and stole the chicken! Managed to get it back :wink: Also the clinic blew up on us one evening whilst sitting having supper.........those were the days.  

Hamba Gahle


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rita,

Good to hear Jabulile is ok now, as long as their next meal is waiting for them, they'll be ok hey! Brad used to hate the vet.. but thankfully he's getting much better now.

When are you off on your travels?

Julie


----------

